# Avocado & Goat cheese Crostini



## kadesma (Jun 7, 2011)

Having a party? Or family comes by dig out a skinny baguette slice into24 smalll rounds take evoo and brush one side of the bread, place oil side up on baking sheet. in the mean time take avocado and mash til smooth. add 5-1/2 oz of goat cheese add goat cheese to avocado drizzle with evoo lemon juice  about a Tab. Use a fork and mash cheese and avocado til blended taste and correct seasoning. I add more crecked black pepper  now bake the crostini at 350 til crisp but not toasted all the way through. Mound a little avocado mix on each piece of the bread.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## Calya (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks! That sounds great. I love goat cheese and happen to have some avocados that I couldn't decide what to do with.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 7, 2011)

Calya said:


> Thanks! That sounds great. I love goat cheese and happen to have some avocados that I couldn't decide what to do with.


great, hope you like it I sure do
kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Jun 7, 2011)

4 of my favored thingss in this recipe. crostini, artichokes, goat cheese, and kads.

yum yum yum and thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 8, 2011)

buckytom said:


> 4 of my favored thingss in this recipe. crostini, artichokes, goat cheese, and kads.
> 
> yum yum yum and thanks.


You're welcom my friend.
kades


----------

